# A.S.S. SUbs what can you tell me about them?



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

what are these? A.S.S. subs I was told they are a branch of Kenwood, called Asher Audio


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Look like any other no name brand subs but maybe I'm wrong? Probably more for conversation pieces than for use haha


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll post again for interest in learning more also.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Googleing a.s.s. subwoofers will get you some not so interesting results, for example:

http://craziestgadgets.com/2009/11/02/asspeakers-probably-sound-like/


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That they sound like Ass?!? Hey, it's national tequila day.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

hybridamp said:


> Googleing a.s.s. subwoofers will get you some not so interesting results, for example:
> 
> Asspeakers Probably Sound Like…. | Craziest Gadgets


:laugh:LMFAO!!! Ive never seen those subs before..may have been a flea market type sub,to gain attention for sales..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

audiobaun said:


> :laugh:LMFAO!!! Ive never seen those subs before..may have been a flea market type sub,to gain attention for sales..


Local guy brought them over, asking me if I wanted to trade some stuff for them, funny thing is he's from NJ.,and bought them for some shop years ago.... maybe he 6spd sold these back in the day?

Seriously I have no idea. But he did buy them in NJ / NY area in late 90's


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

hybridamp said:


> Googleing a.s.s. subwoofers will get you some not so interesting results, for example:
> 
> Asspeakers Probably Sound Like…. | Craziest Gadgets





audiobaun said:


> :laugh:LMFAO!!! Ive never seen those subs before..may have been a flea market type sub,to gain attention for sales..





DAT said:


> Local guy brought them over, asking me if I wanted to trade some stuff for them, funny thing is he's from NJ.,and bought them for some shop years ago.... maybe he 6spd sold these back in the day?
> 
> Seriously I have no idea. But he did buy them in NJ / NY area in late 90's


*I can't stop laughing!*


----------

